# my phone rang



## zinc

Hi.  Is "gaan" the verb to use for a phone ring ?  Eg, "my phone range while I was in a meeting."  "Mijn mobiel ging als ik in de vergarding was" ?


----------



## NewtonCircus

Hi Zinc 

Yes, that verb is used. The sentence seems a bit odd. I don't think *"als"* is correct here. Could be me though.

*"Mijn mobiel ging tijdens de vergadering"
"Mijn mobiel ging toen wij (nog) in vergadering waren"

*You can also use *"klingelen" *instead of *"gaan"
*
*"Mijn mobiel klingelde tijdens de vergadering"
"Mijn mobiel heeft geklingeld tijdens de vergadering"

*Cheers Herman 
*
PS. *In Belgium *GSM *is more often used to refer to a cellular phone. I think it's the opposite in The Netherlands.


----------



## HKK

NewtonCircus said:


> You can also use *"klingelen" *instead of *"gaan"*



Bellen, afgaan, rinkelen, maar _klingelen_? Ik heb het nog nooit gehoord of gezien, maar misschien is het een germanisme?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_Klingelen _is onmogelijk in Holland. Een koebel klingelt


----------



## NewtonCircus

Brownpaperbag said:


> _Klingelen _is onmogelijk in Holland


Aaaah ja. Je zou wel eens gelijk kunnen hebben. Ik had het namelijk over Brabanders, Limburgers en Singaporeaans Nederlands . 

Het staat in het woordenboek. http://www.encyclo.nl/begrip/klingelen


----------



## AllegroModerato

Mijn mobiel ging (af) *toen *ik in (de) vergadering *zat*.

Om de een of andere reden zeg ik dat een vaste telefoon _gaat_, terwijl een mobiele telefoon _afgaat_ (af gaat?)


----------



## Joannes

NewtonCircus said:


> Aaaah ja. Je zou wel eens gelijk kunnen hebben. Ik had het namelijk over Brabanders, Limburgers en Singaporeaans Nederlands .


Ik heb het nochtans nog nooit gehoord in Brabant, eerlijk gezegd, en HKK is van Leuven. Mijns inziens kunnen klokken klingelen, sleutels misschien en ook die koordjes met glazen ringen die mensen aan deuren of in de wind hangen, maar persoonlijk heb ik nog nooit gehoord dat iemand zei dat een telefoon _klingelt_.

Ik heb geen zicht op Limburgs of Singaporees Nederlands - allebei te afgelegen. 



AllegroModerato said:


> Mijn mobiel ging (af) *toen *ik in (de) vergadering *zat*.
> Om de een of andere reden zeg ik dat een vaste telefoon _gaat_, terwijl een mobiele telefoon _afgaat_ (af gaat?)


Hé ja, goede vaststelling, ik heb hetzelfde. Misschien het verrassingseffect (zoals in je voorbeeld)? Zoals een alarmklok ook _afgaat_. Maar dat verrassingseffect kan je ook denken bij een vaste telefoon en dan zou ik toch niet zeggen _afgaan_. Omgekeerd kan je ook een GSM ergens laten liggen, niet in de buurt zijn en er toch van zeggen dat hij is _afgegaan_.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Ik ben blijkbaar ook niet meer van deze tijd. Telefoons die niet meer _klingelen_, klokken die tegenwoordig
_koebels_ heten, en dan spreken we nog niet over telefoons die _afgaan_. In mijn tijd had alleen James Bond 
zulke dingen. De enige verklaring die ik hiervoor heb is, dat toen ik België verlaten heb mijn moeder waarschijnlijk nog 
zo'n zwart RTT toestel had, met daarop een grote zwarte bel. Of _klingelt_ een bel anno 2011 ook niet meer?

Ik heb trouwens net de Lady Gaga-beltoon van mijn GSM weer terug op "Antique Phone" gezet. Het ding
_klingelt_ letterlijk weer als nooit tevoren, en ik _ga _niet_ meer af_. 


PS. Ik heb trouwens nog een beetje gegoogeld, en er lopen nog rare snuiters rond waar de telefoon _klingelt_.
Vreemd genoeg wonen die bijna allemaal in Nederland .


----------



## Lopes

NewtonCircus said:


> Ik ben blijkbaar ook niet meer van deze tijd. Telefoons die niet meer _klingelen_, klokken die tegenwoordig
> _koebels_ heten, en dan spreken we nog niet over telefoons die _afgaan_. In mijn tijd had alleen James Bond
> zulke dingen. De enige verklaring die ik hiervoor heb is, dat toen ik België verlaten heb mijn moeder waarschijnlijk nog
> zo'n zwart RTT toestel had, met daarop een grote zwarte bel. Of _klingelt_ een bel anno 2011 ook niet meer?
> 
> Ik heb trouwens net de Lady Gaga-beltoon van mijn GSM weer terug op "Antique Phone" gezet. Het ding
> _klingelt_ letterlijk weer als nooit tevoren, en ik _ga _niet_ meer af_.
> 
> 
> PS. Ik heb trouwens nog een beetje gegoogeld, en er lopen nog rare snuiters rond waar de telefoon _klingelt_.
> Vreemd genoeg wonen die bijna allemaal in Nederland .



Een koebel is geen klok denk ik, maar zo'n grote bel die koeien om hun nek hebben hangen  

Verder gaat mijn wekker (al dan niet af), maar mijn (mobiele) telefoon gaat (wie heeft er nu nog een vaste telefoon? Dat is wel erg twintigste-eeuws).

Grapje


----------

